# Coming off zylkene.



## Fosterprops (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,

I've recently started giving my cat zylkene to help with his integration with a new kitten, it appears to be working well, no more hissing, growling/yowling. I'll keep him on it for a few more weeks at least until we've finished the reintroduction with the kitten. My one concern is that when he stops taking zylkene he'll revert back to being stressed and hissing/growling/fighting with the kitten. Is this likely to happen or will the zylkene just give him some time to get used to and accept the kitten?

Thanks

Mary-Ann.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If the Zylkene seems to be helping that is good:thumbup1: The only way you'll know if he is just as accepting of the kitten without taking Zylkene, is to take him off it and see. 

If it were me I would reduce it gradually, say one dose every alternate day instead of every day. The reason for this would be to give you an idea of how he will be on a lower dose. If he seems stressed or annoyed with the kitten, then you can increase the dose to daily again, and leave it a bit longer to wean him off it. 

Zylkene can be given long term without ill effects, but I appreciate it is quite expensive so you don't want to have to give it longer than needed.


----------



## Fosterprops (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm hoping that by the time he comes off the zylkene he'll be used to the kitten and would have accepted him and so not feel threatened by him, which will hopefully mean he's no longer stressed by him.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Fosterprops said:


> I'm hoping that by the time he comes off the zylkene he'll be used to the kitten and would have accepted him and so not feel threatened by him, which will hopefully mean he's no longer stressed by him.


It might be time to try taking him off the Zylkene as it would only calm him slightly not completely change his attitude towards the kitten so he might now be a lot more tolerating of the situation! reduce the dose as suggested by Chillminx and see how it goes! All the best! X


----------



## Fosterprops (Nov 9, 2012)

He's only been on it a 6 days and I've only noticed a change in him since yesterday really. We've not really started the reintroduction yet so think he needs to be on it a while longer, but once the reintroduction is well underway I'll start taking him off it.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

If it's working, leave him on it for as long as it's needed - it won't harm him

If it needs to be long term, you can buy the 450mg tablets and split the dose which helps with the costs a fair bit

Mia has been on it for nearly a year and I've gradually been weaning her off it for the past month


----------



## Kitchen Maid (Aug 1, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> If it's working, leave him on it for as long as it's needed - it won't harm him
> 
> If it needs to be long term, you can buy the 450mg tablets and split the dose which helps with the costs a fair bit
> 
> Mia has been on it for nearly a year and I've gradually been weaning her off it for the past month


Interesting that you've kept Mia on Zyklene for a year ... the vet suggested to us we keep Blackie on it permanently as he's a very stressy cat and has had 2 bouts of FIC. I was a bit worried about doing this so gradually weaned him off it after 6 weeks. He's back on it at the moment though as we are going down to N Somerset with him for 3 months on Thursday and hopefully it'll make the journey a bit less stressful for him.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I did try to wean her off it a couple of months ago but she had a 'blip' so upped it again for a week or so & have gradually been cutting it down again

Really because I want to have it as a 'fall back' when she gets really stressed again 

The past week or so, she's not been eating her food in the morning (which the zyklene goes in) & it was at such a low dose that I stopped it a few days ago (I think it was Thursday)

So far (touch wood) she's fine - she does have access to Royal Canin Calm still (which she does nibble at most days)


----------



## catlover5 (Sep 26, 2014)

My vet nurse who recommends non prescription anxiety meds etc for the vet told me to keep my cat on zylkeen permently and to use a pet remedy plug in, calmex and to feed 50g a day of royal canin calm alongside it. It helps his suspiciousness but he still rips holes in my clothes with his claws when he scratches me ( it really hurts). When I went back to say it wasn't exactly doing a lot for him she said there was nothing else she could recommend  personally I swear itwas because the only non prescription anxiety stuff they have for sale is what I'm using for him. Can any of you guys recommend any alternatives to the stuff I've mentioned apart from feliway as that doesn't seem to have any effect.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

catlover5 said:


> My vet nurse who recommends non prescription anxiety meds etc for the vet told me to keep my cat on zylkeen permently and to use a pet remedy plug in, calmex and to feed 50g a day of royal canin calm alongside it. It helps his suspiciousness but he still rips holes in my clothes with his claws when he scratches me ( it really hurts). When I went back to say it wasn't exactly doing a lot for him she said there was nothing else she could recommend  personally I swear itwas because the only non prescription anxiety stuff they have for sale is what I'm using for him. Can any of you guys recommend any alternatives to the stuff I've mentioned apart from feliway as that doesn't seem to have any effect.


Hi sorry to hear your cat is such a nervous soul. How old is he? There are two things that come to mind, and I'm no expert but others will post soon and help out. So firstly, can the vet nurse show you how to trim your cat's claws? You may need to start by touching his paws and gently squeezing them then gradually move on to clipping one or two claws at a time. Second thing, up the playtime with your kitty. Do you have Flying Frenzy perhaps? Lots of interactive games will make the bond between you stronger and as he gets to trust you more and more he'll feel relaxed in your house. Zylkene and other supplements are meant to aid some stressful situations. In your case I believe it is also important to analyse and understand what causes the behaviour in the first place.


----------



## catlover5 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi sorry to hear your cat is such a nervous soul. How old is he? There are two things that come to mind, and I'm no expert but others will post soon and help out. So firstly, can the vet nurse show you how to trim your cat's claws? You may need to start by touching his paws and gently squeezing them then gradually move on to clipping one or two claws at a time. Second thing, up the playtime with your kitty. Do you have Flying Frenzy perhaps? Lots of interactive games will make the bond between you stronger and as he gets to trust you more and more he'll feel relaxed in your house. Zylkene and other supplements are meant to aid some stressful situations. In your case I believe it is also important to analyse and understand what causes the behaviour in the first place.


 I do trim his claws he sticks them in deep no matter what the length :sad:. his behaviour is caused by anxiety (he is a rescue cat ) hence the vet nurse saying to give him zylkeen, calmex and royal calm plus have a pet remedy plug in. These suplemnts aren't just for stressful situations they are used when pets are anxious due to a previous home or situation they were in. He has deep breath flying frenzy with virtually all the attachments, play cube, catit go circuit, neko flies with most of the attachment's, Trixie boing springy mouse ( cant remember the name of it), Trixie clock toy with a mouse pendulum ( again cant remember the name of it) tons of cat nip toys, mice toys, more spring toys, teaser toys, wand toys, ball toys and loads more and gets plenty of attention and interactive play throughout the day.


----------



## catlover5 (Sep 26, 2014)

catlover5 said:


> I do trim his claws he sticks them in deep no matter what the length :sad:. his behaviour is caused by anxiety (he is a rescue cat ) hence the vet nurse saying to give him zylkeen, calmex and royal calm plus have a pet remedy plug in. These suplemnts aren't just for stressful situations they are used when pets are anxious due to a previous home or situation they were in. He has deep breath flying frenzy with virtually all the attachments, play cube, catit go circuit, neko flies with most of the attachment's, Trixie boing springy mouse ( cant remember the name of it), Trixie clock toy with a mouse pendulum ( again cant remember the name of it) tons of cat nip toys, mice toys, more spring toys, teaser toys, wand toys, ball toys and loads more and gets plenty of attention and interactive play throughout the day.


 I forgot to add the cat tree and the city kitty door hanger.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh thanks for more info. I made a few assumptions and there you go. 

Have you tried a consultation with a cat behaviour expert? I contacted one myself earlier this year when my cats were fighting (introductions gone bad :blush and it was worth every penny. I got lots of handy tips from my expert and now my cats are very happy together.

What do you think?


----------



## catlover5 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Oh thanks for more info. I made a few assumptions and there you go.
> 
> Have you tried a consultation with a cat behaviour expert? I contacted one myself earlier this year when my cats were fighting (introductions gone bad :blush and it was worth every penny. I got lots of handy tips from my expert and now my cats are very happy together.
> 
> What do you think?


 It's ok you were just replying I didn't go into to much detail so how were you to know. My vet suggested a cat behavioural expert but I cant afford it and if I were to claim that on my insurance it would seriously bump it up as it would cost at least £150 per session and he would need quite a few. He is ten years old and I cant afford to bump up my insurance as I may need to make a claim or two for something to do with his health in the future where he is getting on.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Sure thanks for understanding my thought process 
Well I only paid £50 for the consultation with my cat expert. Btw I paid cash and only needed to see this lady once. Shop around maybe you can find better value for money. 

What is your cat's name?


----------



## catlover5 (Sep 26, 2014)

My cats name is Freddie I had to take him to the vet earlier on today for a non behavioural problem and he is slightly unwell so I will need to stop giving him the anxiety stuff till he's better . I unfortunately live in a rich area of the country so I doubt I will be able to find cheaper.


----------



## Kcabrera3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Sure thanks for understanding my thought process
> Well I only paid £50 for the consultation with my cat expert. Btw I paid cash and only needed to see this lady once. Shop around maybe you can find better value for money.
> 
> What is your cat's name?


Wow! I thought it was more expensive... Did you vet recommend her?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Kcabrera3 said:


> Wow! I thought it was more expensive... Did you vet recommend her?


Yes I called my vet practice and they recommended this lady. She was fabulous.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

catlover5 said:


> My cats name is Freddie I had to take him to the vet earlier on today for a non behavioural problem and he is slightly unwell so I will need to stop giving him the anxiety stuff till he's better . I unfortunately live in a rich area of the country so I doubt I will be able to find cheaper.


Oh I hope Freddie gets well soon. Well I live in Surrey so I guess still considered "a rich area" but I wasnt just looking for experts with PhD and what not. I called my vet practice and they recommended this lady who has years and years of experience but perhaps fewer titles in front of her name :wink: Don't give up you may find cheaper and better


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Well I only paid £50 for the consultation with my cat expert. Btw I paid cash and only needed to see this lady once. Shop around maybe you can find better value for money.


TBH I think you've been very lucky .....

I was lucky enough to find a behaviourist near me (rather than approx 3 hours which was the next nearest)

1st consult - £280 + travelling expenses!

No difference if you pay cash

Out of my reach I'm afraid


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh I know Lilylass that sometimes there's a choice of experts in the area and sometimes there is just one. My suggestion was to check out the options 

Btw, I paid cash as we don't have pet insurance. Years ago I opened a savings bank account just to keep putting pennies away for any vet bills.


----------

